# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  ai giúp em với

## Menbro102015

e dang dùng macromedia dreamweaver 8 em thấy dreamweaver cs3 có spry menu bar mà e tìm trong macromedia dreamweaver 8 không thấy nằm ở chổ nào mong các anh chị chỉ giùm em cách lấy pry menu bar với

----------

